# litter box set up pics



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have no idea what section this would go in. You guys should make a section about litter boxes.. 

I just wanted to show off where i keep the two litter boxes in my home. If you guys think these are good places to put them.

The first picture is the litter box in the laundry room. 

The second picture is in the office. The litter box is under the old desk. Does it look like a good spot for that?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*another picture*

In this picture you can see a close up of the litter box in the office. 

The green arrow is pointing to a pee stain on the rug. The gold arrow is pointing to a stain on the wood floor from when i had an old mat there and the pee went through it and messed up the floor.  

So now im using these 2 mats and so far there hasnt been any accidents. well just the pee stain on the mat. but thats it.

im thinking of getting a bigger/deeper litter box o


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

As long as they're out of the way of a lot of foot traffic and your kitties are using them properly, I'd say they're good spots. I've heard others having slight problems with them in laundry rooms if the kitties get startled by the washing machine noise, but that's about it.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that the location of the litter tray depends on the cats being comfortable using the trays. We're temporarily staying at my Mum's place and we're doing the best we can with the space we have. We have one litter tray in the bathroom and one in the walk in robe. The one in the robe is more hidden but the cats actually prefer the bathroom tray, that's the one that gets used the most.


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow. I didn't know cat urine can permanently damage wooden floorboards.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, it can. When some neighbors moved out of the cul-de-crap where I used to live, the owners had to tear everything up, floor, floor-boards, it was disgusting. I stopped by to say _hi_ to the maintenance guy and couldn't even go inside the house because of the stench.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replys. 

the cats are fine using the box in the laundry room. the machines dont seem to bother them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls are fascinated - and a little scared - by the front loading washer. I think it's because of the reflections on the black glass front door - as they move, everything changes.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

my kitty's have 2 uncovered boxes in the hallway by the front door, we don't have a lot of visitor's & people knocking the door, they all tend to use the box on the left hand side for poop & the box on the right for pee bless em lol










they also have a covered box in the bathroom which they use for both pee & poop  funny lil thing's they are love them xx










all 3 boxes are large & are deeply filled which uses 2 bag's of clumping litter each, they are always kept clean, Tulah tends to pee right at the edge which sticks to the side of the box, in this case I tip the box so that I can remove the pee with paper towel & then clean the side of the box with baby wipe's, I keep the litter topped up & do a complete change approx every 5-6 week's or sooner if the poop box start's to smell at all,

I never have any problem's with urinating or pooping outside of the boxes other than if I have over filled & Tulah pee's over the edge in which case she scoop's the litter out of the box to cover the pee on the floor, clever girlie but this has only happened 2 or 3 time's to date.

some people might think it weird but I think is really cute when I go to the loo & one of my kitty's go's at the same time in their bathroom box lol


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Victoriax said:


> some people might think it weird but I think is really cute when I go to the loo & one of my kitty's go's at the same time in their bathroom box lol


i have a video of Angel using the litterbox. think people might think that's weird? i think it's cute! ha ha!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Victoriax, I really like that covered box of yours. Unlike all the other covered ones I've seen, that has a nice big opening so it doesn't seem like it would be so claustrophobic inside. You're in England, right?


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiya 

yes I am in England, the covered box is brilliant as it is quite large but fit's perfect into the space in the bathroom although we cannot close the bathroom door without moving the box lol we don't bother when it's just us here as all our door's are left open in fact we only have a bedroom & bathroom door as we took the other's off as they would never be closed & just took up room  but when we have visitor's they obviously like some privacy when using the bathroom so I move the kitty box round the corner into the bedroom 

the poop box in the hallway is actually a very large plastic storage box which we cut out a hole in the front.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Haloy1 said:


> Wow. I didn't know cat urine can permanently damage wooden floorboards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


oh yes. my father had to completely rip up and replace all the hardwood floors in one of his rental houses because apparently the woman didn't use litterboxes, she just turned the whole house into one.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the idea of the cat having it's very own bathroom  but I would still clean the boxes every day ;-)


----------



## kmsmaine (Aug 2, 2012)

Our kitties our new to our house so the I put the litter boxes in easy to fine places, one is currently in the dining room and one is in the bathroom, they were both in the dining room, but we had to separate them again because they had a bit of a fight. The shelter said they may have accident on the floor, but both have been really good about using the littler boxes and I have noticed they were using one for poop and one for pee when both boxes were in the dining room. 

I'm hoping once they get use to the house (and each other) I can find more discreet places to put the boxes other than the dining room.

I have to Victoria and Maggie, I find it cute when the cats use the little box also. I think its funny how particular they get about finding a good place to stand and then gently covering up their little poop or pee.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Its interesting that everyone puts there boxes in the bathroom. Im glad that the laundry room and the back office works out well for the litter boxes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

One of mine is in the hall coat closet (with a door stop holding it up a tiny bit) and the other is in the spare bedroom's walk in closet. Not very visible to guests but very easy to access.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish I had a laundry room to put mine in. In all my previous houses they were in a laundry room, a basement, or a garage. My current house has no laundry room, no basement, and the garage is detached, so I have one in the bathroom upstairs and one downstairs in the dining room. There is a little "station" next to each one with a scooper, broom and dustpan, and extra litter so everything I need is right there.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I use the storage room. She might be a little bit spoiled for space, but we're not using it for anything.










(Please excuse the brat. She just wanted to know what I was doing in there. Also I'm way too lazy about taking the empties for recycling)


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you everyone for sharing your posts on the litter boxes.


----------



## freedevil (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's our setup. We have it in the dining area corner.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

In my old condo (moved last week), the litter box was next to Ritz food. Yeah I know that's not the recommended place, but I didn't know any better at the time and Ritz never had a problem using it. She pees standing up half the time, so I bought the tallest plastic storage container I could find and cut a square hole in the side so she could go in/out easily.
In my new townhouse I put the litter box in the master bathroom, in the shower. I never take showers, so perfect place for me. During the moving in of her and furniture, I put Ritz in that bathroom for safe keeping--and so she could learn where the litter box was. No problem.
I am/was fostering a teenage cat, and placed her litter box in the walk in closest in the 2nd bedroom. She pooped once outside the box, but I think that's because I'd left a scary-looking thing (step stool) next to the box.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think out-of-the-way places are better for litter box(es). After having 2 litter boxes, both my cats preferred using just one. It's scooped 2x/day and is in a small hallway at the bottom of stairs that go into a basement. Private for the cats, out of view from visitors. Depending on your cats, a laundry room with noisey machines isn't usually the best place for a litter box, but a storage room would be better if you have one.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I have one 5.5month old kitten.

I have two litter boxes.

I keep one in the unfinished part of my basement. If he makes a mess down there, I don't really care as it's a concrete floor.

I keep another one on my 2nd floor in the hallway


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Generally it's recommended not to put litter boxes anywhere near where the kitty eats.


----------



## freedevil (Aug 21, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> Generally it's recommended not to put litter boxes anywhere near where the kitty eats.


Well, there is no real science behind that theory besides people comparing humans eating near their bathroom or a cats sense of smell or the good 'ol who wants a toilet near their food. I believe a traditional litter box probably smells a lot more than the omega paw box. Which does not mean the cat can't smell it but we have had no problems with the current setup. The food and litter box face opposite directions and it works for us until the cat tells us otherwise.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

catloverami said:


> I think out-of-the-way places are better for litter box(es).


Depends on the cat. I'm sure Io would love if her box was in the middle of the living room. She has no shame.

(In fact, she _runs_ over to do her business if I'm anywhere near her LB. Including when I'm cleaning it. /sigh)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Margaux makes a nuisance of herself by sitting on the floor right in between the two boxes when I'm trying to scoop. What's hilarious is that I always know whose pee and whose poop I'm scooping, because she won't budge if it's Celia's, but if it's hers, she gets up and slinks out of the bathroom.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

This morning i see stache using the litter box in the laundry room. The dryer is going off making all sort of noises and then it beeps to say its done. Stache is just standing in the box doing his thing. He could care less about the noise from the dryer or the washer.

Then again hes scared of the thunder which is outside far away. So im confused about that one.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is Tina's litterbox. It's out of the way but in a room she's often in. I've had the same box for 8 years now. It is probably time to replace it but it's still working.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

freedevil said:


> Well, there is no real science behind that theory besides people comparing humans eating near their bathroom or a cats sense of smell or the good 'ol who wants a toilet near their food. I believe a traditional litter box probably smells a lot more than the omega paw box. Which does not mean the cat can't smell it but we have had no problems with the current setup. The food and litter box face opposite directions and it works for us until the cat tells us otherwise.


Cleo eats on top of the washroom, always has. In my old place, the cats ate next to the litter box like your set-up, which was at the back door.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I put Tina's food on my dresser. The dogs will steal her food if I don't and I only give her a certain amount per day so I can monitor her food intake.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's originally why Cleo's food was put up there, to keep it from the twinz. I have to feed my girls separately, too.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my ET's litter box, in the same room where he sleeps and eat.
http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4795&stc=1&d=1346060791


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

We have two bathrooms, so the girls are very lucky and get the biggest one to themselves! We have four trays spread around. Even with four trays (two cats), Evie has recently decided that the bath is a fifth litter tray. Excellent!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

snowy said:


> This is my ET's litter box, in the same room where he sleeps and eat.
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4795&stc=1&d=1346060791


What kind of litter is that?

I thought it was old man breakfast cereal lol.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Jacq, that is Pee Wee Litter, very popular in Singapore. The box is also Pee Wee Box, with sift.

1 bag of this litter can last me approx 7mths with 1 cat, odor free, easy to maintain (just need to clear the bottom tray once a wk), except doesnt really cover poop smell that well. Virtually dust free, as my kitty is FIV+, doesn't want him to inhale too much dust. Think this is quite similar to Feline Pine. I can also use this litter box with Feline Pine.


----------

